# Tyra Show Rant



## mkirby (May 18, 2009)

Let me start out by saying that I normally like Tyra Banks and I think she's done some good things for the world. But I was flipping channels earlier and she did something that really pissed me off.

She had these two ex-trainhoppers on, and was talking about them with this kind of awful pity that just made my stomach turn. They were on there because their mom wrote a book about "the journey" she took raising rebellious teens. This woman did all kinds of shit to these kids. She sent them to wilderness camp. Foster homes. Anything but actually listen to and try to understand your daughters, right?

So anyway they ran off to hop freight and eat out of dumpsters and all that good stuff. And Tyra was asking them about "the Travelers" which she seemed to think was some sort of gang (she ignored their attempts to try and explain that Traveler is a self-identifying term some people choose to give to themselves) and talking with this voice filled with disgust about the way they lived ("You slept in a PARK!? WHAT!?") 

And the shows producers had these chicks painted up like barbie dolls with clothes from Forever 21 and obvious hair extensions to hide the fact that they recently had mohawks. And Tyra said something like, "Oh look at these girls, you would never guess that they used to live on the street and oh it's so inspiring that they came out the other side" and shit like that. 

It made me really sad, because these girls didn't seem that smart and they couldn't really defend our sort of folk that well, and they hardly had any time to talk.

One gets the feeling they wouldn't have run home to Mom either if one of the girls hadn't picked up a dumbass junk habit on the road and ended up in the hospital.

I hate shit like this.

I've read articles and seen stuff on T.V., and stuff about trainhoppers or travelers in general, from the gypsies to the dirty kids, is ALWAYS inaccurate, ALWAYS biased, and ALWAYS condescending and lame. 

And nobody really even takes the time to talk about how this lifestyle is a CHOICE for a lot of people and they LIKE IT. And even for those that don't choose it to begin with, some of them get good at it an enjoy themselves.

It's like no one else in the world has any idea as to the difference between mad wino homebums and some dude in a Leftover Crack T-shirt hitchiking. 

IGNORANCE!

ARGH.

Sorry about that. Just had to get it out.


----------



## Birdy (May 18, 2009)

Oh I haven't seen that one, but a lot of tv shows and shit like that ALWAYS miss the big picture/real story. They just want something to bitch about/a good story. Anyone who lives outside the norms of society is always portrayed wrong. News channels/talk shows never EVER focus on the positives of why people choose the lifestyles they do, they just see the negatives like, "Oh those people must be mental or stuck in this situation," I mean to them, no one in their right mind would choose to live on the streets and eat out of dumpsters.

It's silly aint it? Like no one is aloud to live for themselves or how they want to. Society just doesn't accept you unless you have a nice hair cut, nice clothes, and a good job and a house. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2009)

yeeeahh.... you're talking about Tyra Banks... what the hell can you expect? REALLY? she's one of the most vapid piles of faux feminist corporate trash out there. 

stupid fucks that never leave their houses and sit and watch trash like that will only ever know what the TV tells them. But, since they never leave thier tiny worlds we wont have to deal with them, will we?


----------



## soymilkshakes (May 18, 2009)

Hahaha. Tyra Banks.

This NYC activist was on some bullshit talk show, too, and the host treated him like a disease. I don't think they'll be eating out of the trash anytime soon -


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

wow. well at least they let him explain it in between the dumb bitch comments.


----------



## Dameon (May 19, 2009)

These talk shows and their hosts accomplish nothing good in the world, except the money they give to charities for tax breaks and to make themselves look good. And I'm not sure that does any good in the world either. How would you expect rich television personalities to respond to having street trash on their shows? I can't picture Tyra Banks going "Oh, you ate out of the trash, slept on the streets, and shot up heroin? How exciting!"


----------



## mkirby (May 19, 2009)

Lame. 

I always think about writing a book or something, if nothing else to make my family understand the kind of lifestyle I've chosen for myself. But I'd probably just end up being thought of as a freak by normal people and offend a lot of hardcore hobos.

I just hate it when you have such important points to make and it's impossible to make the rest of the world understand. Trying to make half the people I know maybe 10% less grossed out by dumpster food is like swimming in tar. Ugh.


----------



## wartomods (May 19, 2009)

dumpster diving is an activity of minorities, let it be like this or it will be rendered useless, or just end with all the wasting and make the food cheaper for everyone.


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2009)

that video clip doesn't seem so bad... they seemed like they were trying to understand. though they seemed a little grossed out. that on-demand idea of food when you need it must be instantly there and taken care of or you'll only suffer kinda cracks me up.


----------



## mkirby (May 19, 2009)

Yeah really it's like if you can't go two seconds without eating you've got big problems.
I guess rich people are generally used to that kind of instant gratification.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah. they'd probably have the same reaction if you were telling them about shopping local. 

you mean I can't have my caviar imported from spain? WHAT? what will I do for my midnight snak?!?!


----------



## soymilkshakes (Jun 5, 2009)

Mouse said:


> you mean I can't have my caviar imported from spain? WHAT? what will I do for my midnight snak?!?!




Hahahahaha.


----------



## bote (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyra Banks is a piece of crap, of the same ilk as Paris Hilton. I can[t really even see them as human beings, just terrible, terrible propagators of ignorance and greed.


----------

